# Hospital Appointment today...



## grainger (Dec 17, 2013)

hey all,

I'm 22 weeks pregnant now and thankfully scans etc have said all normal (thank God) but I had my 2 weekly diabetes antenatal appointment today - and it left me in tears! 

My DSN was unavailable as was my dietician so I only saw an obstetrician (a new one i'd not met before). 
She basically told me my Hba1c was crap (it's 6.2% which for me is really good considering when I found out I was pregnant it was 7.5%!!!)
The comment "Are you aware that you need to be careful with your sugars when pregnant" floored me and I left in such a state I actually feel pathetic.

So, getting to the point. Anyone else had this kind of appointment where you end up leaving feeling useless? Any suggestions how I can get a grip and just move on without ending up in more tears (crying seems to be a new hormonal thing for me). I don't want to dwell but I guess I just don't want to feel alone with this right now.

Thanks in advance.

Hannah


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2013)

Your HbA1c is excellent  Don't pay any attention to someone who is clearly ignorant and has no abilities in patient communication. Maybe she thought 6.2% is the same as 62 mmol/mol (which equates to 7.8%).


----------



## Cleo (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations with your 22 weeks . 

Ignore the woman.  She clearly has no idea what she is talking about.  You're doing a great job and your baby is doing well, stay positive and keep up the good work ! 
Your Hba1c is bloody excellent and anyone who knows what they're talking about would tell you that as well.  

I don't know about you but I can't handle any negativity during this pregnancy - I have enough to deal with and when people annoy me I try to focus on the little bean and force myself to focus on the positive and ignore idiotic people


----------



## grainger (Dec 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Your HbA1c is excellent  Don't pay any attention to someone who is clearly ignorant and has no abilities in patient communication. Maybe she thought 6.2% is the same as 62 mmol/mol (which equates to 7.8%).



Thank you . Unfortunately she talked in new money - so 44mmol/mol so she knew exactly where I was. Her words were - I should be under 42mmol/mol and that's that basically.
Thanks for support - it's much appreciated x



Cleo said:


> Congratulations with your 22 weeks .
> 
> Ignore the woman.  She clearly has no idea what she is talking about.  You're doing a great job and your baby is doing well, stay positive and keep up the good work !
> Your Hba1c is bloody excellent and anyone who knows what they're talking about would tell you that as well.
> ...



Thanks Cleo , and congratulations to you too - I see you are a week ahead of me. I hope everything is going smoothly. I agree, I can't deal with anything negative at the moment, it turns me into a mess. 
Thanks for the support, really appreciate it. x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2013)

grainger said:


> Thank you . Unfortunately she talked in new money - so 44mmol/mol so she knew exactly where I was. Her words were - I should be under 42mmol/mol and that's that basically.
> Thanks for support - it's much appreciated x



Well, to be honest I would have laughed in her face for suggesting that somehow your result was terrible when there was such a small margin, although I can appreciate how difficult it must have been for you to hear such negativity  Things don't suddenly fall off a cliff because you are just a whisker out on some number that she has lodged in her brain, so I declare her a nincompoop, first class with distinction


----------



## Cleo (Dec 17, 2013)

grainger said:


> Thanks Cleo , and congratulations to you too - I see you are a week ahead of me. I hope everything is going smoothly. I agree, I can't deal with anything negative at the moment, it turns me into a mess.
> Thanks for the support, really appreciate it. x



Anytime !! And if you ever want to PM me about anything please feel free to do so - the whole Type 1 and pregnancy thing  is not easy 

I'm feeling fine, thanks.  Was having a bit of trouble sleeping but I've bought a pregnancy pillow which is totally amazing and allows me (and therefore DH who is a light sleeper!) a good nights sleep 

Have you found out if you're having a boy or girl ? Or are you one of those really disciplined people who can wait until the birth ?!?


----------



## Cleo (Dec 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I declare her a nincompoop, first class with distinction



Agreed !!!

And actually they say that you SHOULDN'T be below 42mmol / 6% because they argue that we can't achieve that safely ie in order to get that result we'd have to have loads of hypos all the time which is dangerous when you're pregnant


----------



## newbs (Dec 17, 2013)

I totally agree, your obstetrician clearly doesn't have a clue!  Ignore her comments and focus on what a great job you are actually doing - you know more than she does about your diabetes management.  She probably doesn't know anything about diabetes.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 17, 2013)

What a shocking way for the doctor to behave!  6.2 is pretty perfect I'd have thought.  Are you aiming for 6.0?  You're doing a great job   If I were you I would ring the DSN and tell her how upset you were with this appointment, and ask if you could see someone different next time, or at least have the DSN in there with you.


----------



## grainger (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey all,

Sorry for the shockingly slow reply to some of you - I have read all the posts and been so grateful for the support!
I took your advise and spoke with my DSN and dietician who both responded with we think you are doing great and please don't be disheartened. Plus said I could request not to see that obstetrician again. Obviously they are not going to be negative about someone they work with but I definitely felt better after speaking with them.
Have seen another obstetrician since who was lovely and put me back at ease.

Thanks again for all your help - next scan is 21st Jan so let's hope baby not growing to big!! 

Cleo - it's a boy!!!! I couldn't wait - have no patience!! What about yours??


----------



## Cleo (Jan 9, 2014)

Great news Grainger - I'm really happy to hear that you spoke to your team about the negative experience and that you were seen by another obstetrician.  

Type 1 and pregnancy is SO BLOODY HARD - we really dont need people like that!.  

congratulations with your little boy ! we're having a boy as well 

Good luck with your 28 growth scan - yours is 2 days before mine.  Are you getting the whooping cough vaccine as well? I've been advised to take that so I'm getting it on the 21 Jan.

xx


----------



## grainger (Jan 13, 2014)

I will be getting the vaccine, not been organised enough to book it yet! Need to book antenatal too - crikey time is going too quickly!

Congrats that you are also having a boy!!! Let me know how your growth scan goes. I'm looking forward to seeing him again - it's like one of the only perks of being diabetic - we get so many more scans 

Hope all is good xx


----------



## Cleo (Jan 18, 2014)

grainger said:


> I will be getting the vaccine, not been organised enough to book it yet! Need to book antenatal too - crikey time is going too quickly!
> 
> Congrats that you are also having a boy!!! Let me know how your growth scan goes. I'm looking forward to seeing him again - it's like one of the only perks of being diabetic - we get so many more scans
> 
> Hope all is good xx




Yes I agree - think its the ONLY perk of being a pregnant type 1 - we get to see our little bundles more more frequently  

Will let you know how it goes - and good luck with your scan ! 
X


----------

